# GB Thunderbolt VM notification Fix



## ghamden (Jul 24, 2011)

Just talked to Verizon the tier 2 tech said once you have installed the update if yuou do not recive VM Notifications call tech support they can enable them through Mtask in thier network don't know how that works but they assured me it would that it is not a rom issue it is a setting in thier network ??

I defer to those with more knowledge than I

I have not updated yet if some who has call and see if there is a anetwork fix we all would loike to know...


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think that is accurate. But, I could be wrong....


----------



## ghamden (Jul 24, 2011)

i am tempted to unroot install full ota and call to see if that is true.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll bet any person 5 bucks that will not work.

Mind you, I have proof its not a network issue.

Post if interested.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Because intentionally nerfing a critical function of a phone that millions of people rely on makes a ton of sense..


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Because intentionally nerfing a critical function of a phone that millions of people rely on makes a ton of sense..


I don't know if this was an attempt of an attack at Adrynalyne or not but it sounds like it. There is a problem with the phone, it knows that it has Voicemails but does not post the notification correctly. I.e. A problem with the update not the network.


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

ghamden said:


> Just talked to Verizon the tier 2 tech said once you have installed the update if yuou do not recive VM Notifications call tech support they can enable them through Mtask in thier network don't know how that works but they assured me it would that it is not a rom issue it is a setting in thier network ??


ROFL VZW is so full of shit it's funny. Why would it be a network issue, this makes no sense at all. That means every single person who has a Thunderbolt and chooses to accept the upgrade to GB would need to call tech support and have them enable it? You know how many subscribers that would be, not to mention their call centers would not be able to handle the volume. VZW would never sign off on this type of policy. VZW wants to limit the amount of person-to-person support calls to the maximum - having everyone call in just doesn't make sense.


----------



## ghamden (Jul 24, 2011)

It does not work i unrooted installed OEM OTA called Verizon they tried the Mtask no go they gave me a ticket # said it should be resolved in 72 hours he also said the phones aringing off the hook

I will wait 72 hours if not fixed i will demand for VVM for free till it is resolved

Now to root and get My soab back on


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

I shouldn't laugh, but I can't help it.

LOL VZW.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

the OTA never should of come out with these bugs...the new radio is as bad as the .802 one. im sick of the data drops & timeouts.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I'll bet any person 5 bucks that will not work.
> 
> Mind you, I have proof its not a network issue.
> 
> Post if interested.


you should work for verizon then!


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

I bet anyone $100 I'll have VM working before Verizon does.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> I bet anyone $100 I'll have VM working before Verizon does.


i dont run sense so i dont care but im sure your right.


----------



## ghamden (Jul 24, 2011)

I unrooted installed OEM ota called Verizon mtask did not work they say it will be fixed in 72 hours 
He also said their phones are ringing off the hook...
Now I am back rooted soab

Think I will call back in 72 hours and demand free vvm until this issue is resolved.

Sent from TB - SOAB


----------



## ghamden (Jul 24, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> I bet anyone $100 I'll have VM working before Verizon does.


As good as your soab Rom is 
I believe you will excellent job
soab should have been what they released
Sent from TB - SOAB


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> the OTA never should of come out with these bugs...the new radio is as bad as the .802 one. im sick of the data drops & timeouts.


You must have either the worst phone or worst luck ever.


----------



## mmanut (Jul 17, 2011)

I am also having signal issues. Live in strictly LTE area and never lost my 4G signal with my previous OTA radio. This latest radio i have lost my 4G signal 10 times already. I just flashed my old radio and MUCH BETTER.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

"sk8 said:


> You must have either the worst phone or worst luck ever.


Fixxxxer has every bug the thunderbolt has ever had reported. Poor Guy.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow sorry I've been up for 36 hours ahoulda looked at the time on that last post.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------

